# Passing PE



## rcurras (Apr 13, 2007)

Do you think if you can answer out of the total 80 questions, from 50 to 55, still you can pass?

Thanks.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 13, 2007)

rcurras said:


> Do you think if you can answer out of the total 80 questions, from 50 to 55, still you can pass?
> Thanks.


The passing cut score is one of the biggest misteries of the engineering creation. No one out of the Mount NCEES knows for sure how it is done and probably no one will ever figure it out. Taking a wild guess and answering your question 50 is not a sure deal but I would say has a good chance, maybe 60%. 55 will have a 80% chance of passing.

Again, no one knows for sure. My best advice is go and take the test, do your best and then go thru the agony of waiting.

Only one man in the whole history took the test and remember about 75 questions.(That is what he said) Don't ask and I will not tell who he was. You are not missing too much. Even him had to go thru hell and suffer the waiting period.

Good luck rcurras. :lmao:


----------



## rcurras (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Luis...

How hard was for you the afternoon module (my case will be *power*) compared with the morning one?

Thanks.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 13, 2007)

rcurras said:


> Thanks Luis...
> How hard was for you the afternoon module (my case will be *power*) compared with the morning one?
> 
> Thanks.


The first try I made I was hammered on both sections. It was worst in the moring but bottom line: Failed

Why? I did not study. Nothing...cero...nada. I was arrogant and thought that only showing for the test was enough to pass.

The morning part hurt me badly. Did better in the afternoon but the damage was already done.

My second try I was well prepared. Put so much effort in my prep. But Hurricane Wilma made a touchdown the week-end before the test and I spent my last four days working 16 hours a day and sleeping only 4. To make the story short I was mentally ready but physically not. At 11:00 AM I was so tired I thought about quiting. Decided to put a fight and did it. Not good enough anyways. On this one the morning part hurt me again.

For my third try I took that week off. Traveled the week-end before the test and reviewed material and some details that week. Not too many hours. Just two or three a day. After the morning I knew I was doing better. The afternoon was tough but I was ready in all aspects. I think if you blast the morning portion you will have a great chance to pass.

By the way, I also took the Power Module (Power Engineers Rock!!!)

I wish you good luck rcurras


----------



## rcurras (Apr 13, 2007)

I got my board approval back in February, and then I started to study (kind of late I think). There are some things that I have never worked before, like NEC, which I had a hard time to get familiar with it. Based on the existing bibliography ("the other board", NCEES and KAPLAN, not counting study materials from college like Text Books), I think that there is some unbalanced difference between them. For example, I found "the other board" a little “softer” than NCEES level of difficulty. I guess that the actual level of complexity for the PE is similar to the NCEES sample test. Well, as you stated Luis, good luck to all of us, either taking the FE or PE.

God bless you all.

RC


----------



## grover (Apr 13, 2007)

My scaled score from October PE was about exactly what I figured (optimistically) based on the raw score of what I *thought* I got right, with a credit of 25% of the ones I guessed at. I hypothesise that the scaling factor pretty much cancelled out those I thought I got right, but actually messed up, which was running pretty high for me in the practice exams, too...

If this holds true, a passing score would be 56: 50 right answers + 25% of the guesses would be borderline.

Of course, I have no idea if any of this is accurate. Grrr, why must they be so freaking secretive about the scoring???


----------



## singlespeed (Apr 14, 2007)

I would recommend shooting for 40 correct each session - as a minimum, 28 per session 

What I'm trying to say here is: Don't shoot for a cut score!! Do each and every problem to the best of your ability. Have confidence in yourself! Know that even if you haven't ever seen a problem like that before, you have the basic tools to apply to the problem with reason and logic and have a good shot at solving it! You do this every day on the job.

And BTW Luis

I remember every problem on the test I took!!!!!!!!! And it goes without saying that I actually worked all three PM sections and determined which depth section I had the best score on before filling in my SCANTRON. Although that really didn't matter either as I answered a minimum of 37 correct in each section. After finishing a hour early, I was sipping on some scotch and contemplating changing careers - I thought that the ministry might be better suited to my humble nature.

:lmao:

Jesus died approximately 2000 years ago!


----------

